# Cold weather Arkansas trout



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just got back from 3 weeks of chasing trout in north Arkansas. Weather was pretty cold but only 1 day of snow. Winter is my favorite time of the year to fish up there. The trout are showing their spawning colors and we always seem to catch bigger fish on average. Also many days you have the river to yourself.

We fished both the Norkork and Spring rivers. Best flies were the Y2K and sculpin imitations. Here's a few pics...

We caught quite a few rainbows in this size range









Wife with a nice Cutthroat









21" Cutthroat









Another Cutty









Another rainbow. Checkout the eagle's nest in the tree on the left. They weren't too happy sharing the river with us. 









Here's a link to a video of a nice brown


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

great pics. looks like y'all did well.

Also it looks like you scared the **** out of that last bow... hah


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

is it just me or does that 21" cutty look thoroughly violated?

: )


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Ish said:


> is it just me or does that 21" cutty look thoroughly violated?
> 
> : )


He swam away strong as did the rest of them.:bluefish:


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice trout.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

netboy said:


> He swam away strong as did the rest of them.:bluefish:


no doubt...i was just messin' with ya (cuz your finger looks guilty ).

i woulda eaten it.

nice stuff, looks like a good time.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Ish said:


> no doubt...i was just messin' with ya (cuz your finger looks guilty ).
> 
> i woulda eaten it.
> 
> nice stuff, looks like a good time.


Yeah I noticed that too. I beached it on a bank that was full of moss and had clean a bunch of slime off it before we took the pic.

We do keep a few for dinner, but always let the big guys go.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pictures and video. Need to hook up with 2Cooler Flat Trout who lives in Calico Rock.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i wanna see more pictures.

got any of the scenery, the boat, the weird shtuff you saw on the way there, your hot 21 yr old daughter in string bikini , etc.????


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Ish said:


> i wanna see more pictures.
> 
> got any of the scenery, the boat, the weird shtuff you saw on the way there, your hot 21 yr old daughter in string bikini , etc.????


Here ya go....:bounce:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

mmm... i dunno, she looks a little older than 21.


----------

